# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Shop bán áo thun Nam đẹp mê mẫn

## mrloganMLD90

Áo thun có cổ thường có tính tiện dụng cao, bởi loại áo thun này có thể kết hợp trang phục và phụ kiện để diện trong nhiều hoàn cảnh khác nhau như đi làm, đi học, đi chơi. Khi mặc chiếc áo thun có cổ do chính Loganstore thiết kế sẽ mang lại một phong cách cực kỳ nam tính, năng động, trẻ trung và vẻ ngoài tự tín hơn cho phái mạnh.

----------

